# Das ist Natalie Portmans größte Angst



## Mandalorianer (2 Feb. 2011)

*Reale Sorgen statt Halluzinationen
Das ist Natalie Portmans größte Angst​*

Im Film Black Swan spielt Natalie Portman (29) die Ballerina Nina Sayers und lehrt damit so einigen Kinobesuchern das Fürchten mit ihren Halluzinationen. Im wahren Leben hat die Oscar-Anwärterin jedoch ganz reale Ängste: Nämlich bei einer Premierenfeier auf einem roten Teppich hinzufallen!

Davor auf ihren Bauch zu fallen, hat sie sogar noch mehr Angst, als vor den vielen Dankesreden, die sie zurzeit für ihre großartige Performance halten muss. Die Schauspielerin, die zusammen mit ihrem Verlobten Benjamin Millepied (33), den sie auch bei den Dreharbeiten zu Black Swan kennenlernte, ein Kind erwartet, sagte bei den Screen Actors Guild Awards: „Es passiert gerade so viel und ich versuche dabei die ganze Zeit einfach nicht zu stolpern. Ich will mein ungeborenes Kind beschützen.“

Doch auch ihr Outfit bereitete der werdenden Mutter an diesem Abend Sorgen, denn neben einem atemberaubenden weißen Kleid, trug sie zur Verleihung der SAG-Awards auch zwei Millionen Dollar teure Juwelen, unter anderem luxuriöse Ohrringe von Tiffany & Co. „Ich will das gar nicht groß anpreisen. Ich fühle mich die ganze Zeit so, als ob gleich jemand kommt und mir die Ohren abschneidet oder so. Aber ich brauche meine Ohren noch!“, scherzte sie. Bei diesem Anblick dürften aber wohl die wenigsten auf ihre Accessoires geachtet haben... 


*Gruss Gollum*


----------

